# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.0.4 - Samsung i337, LG P659 and more!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v2.0.4 - Samsung i337, LG P659 and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.0.4 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SGH-I337, LG P659, P655H, Pantech UM175AL and Huawei E176   Medusa Box v2.0.4 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SGH-I337* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*LG P659* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG P655H* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Pantech UM175AL* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei E176* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Added new Core ID (207210E1) for MSM8930 CPU.
- Added new Core ID (220700E1) for MSM6800 CPU.
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in software manuals ("Help" button in software).   Medusa - your ultimate source of solid solutions in mobile resurrection business!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

